# Saturday hike in Laval, Quebec



## tarcan (Apr 21, 2007)

Well, not much today... was hoping to find a few reptiles as it was one of the very first nice and warm days up here...

Anyhow a few pictures... at least we can always count on some bugs to show up! A few spiders, some centipedes and some ants...


----------



## tarcan (Apr 21, 2007)

A few birds as well...

We could hear some frogs, unfortunatly we did not find any...


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 22, 2007)

Great pics and nice finds. What kind of centipede is that, and what was its size? That second spider looks really interesting, is it some sort of crab spider?


----------



## Sheri (Apr 23, 2007)

Nice robin shot - it feels damn good just to be out there I'm sure.


----------



## tarcan (Apr 23, 2007)

Novak,

I do not know the centipede species, but they are quite small, just a few inches. Normally they are so fast, I cannot take pictures of them, but I think that they were just warming up so it was easier this time.

Yes, the second spiders looks like a crab spider indeed, was under the same rock as the centipede in sort of half hibernation as well, was weird to find a spider like that under a rock.

Sheri, yes, it just felt great to be out there and enjoy a bit of wilderness... hope I can go back soon

Take care


Martin


----------



## cacoseraph (Apr 24, 2007)

that  centipede looks like some kind of lithobiomorpha stone centipede

ways to tell are 15 pairs of legs and strong tergite heteronomy (crap, that might not be the right word and i have to leave work. at any rate there is a very skinny then very fat leg bearing segment pattern). scolo's don't have this, so each body segment is about the same size as the ones next to it


----------

